# Photo shoot of '74 3.0 CS



## mattyande (Jan 25, 2013)

My buddy and I recently decided to shoot some photos of his E9...

Take a look at the photos here if you have time:

http://blog.matthewandersonphotogra...-his-bmw-coupe-car-and-lifestyle-photography/_a_


----------



## Joe__Sterling (May 24, 2009)

beautiful car. :thumbup:


----------



## mattyande (Jan 25, 2013)

Agreed! He's doing some great work on it...


----------



## mattyande (Jan 25, 2013)

I'm sure we'll do another shoot once he's put all the finishing touches on it. I'm looking forward to photographing that car again!


----------

